# Amps for Headphone Use?



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

What amp are you using for headphone (only) use?

I'm thinking of getting something for those quiet times when I play unplugged.

There seem to be a number of micro amps available at the moment that would work, I love the size, but most are light on features. Multiple tone controls, gain, and reverb would be good.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I did a trade recently for a Boss ME70. Just got around to checking it out yesterday. I was using headphones as I intend to use it for direct recording. There were some nice tones in it. 
What I like is that it has knobs and there is no deep menu that you need to click a bunch of buttons for. Has a bunch of effects amd a preamp section with about 6 amp types and 3 band eq.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I use a Fender G-Dec 30


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Marshall Class 5


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Get a line6 hx stomp if you dont want to spend a lot. Get a fractal FM3 if you have more of a budget. Real amps arent going to touch those sound-wise without extra accessories.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Yamaha THR10C. Also Boss Jamstation JS10


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I have SS Combos with headphone jacks but they are way too big for where I want to use them.



Budda said:


> Get a line6 hx stomp if you dont want to spend a lot.


This seems like an interesting option but probably way too complicated for an old school guy.



BlueRocker said:


> Yamaha THR10C.


This looks an option with potential.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nothing complicated at all. Plug in headphones. Scroll to preset. Play.

Why shut yourself down before actually trying it out?

L&m carries line6, rent one for a week or two and see how it goes. Cant really beat current digital multi's for headphone use these days.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Blackstar HT1RH.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Traynor 1/4 horse. Boost/reverb/delay or tremolo


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

aC2rs said:


> This seems like an interesting option but probably way too complicated for an old school guy.


This is why I mentioned the Boss. Can probably find one used for a good price.


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

I picked up a little vox valvetronix for like $100 (I believe it’s half tube, half solid state) so I could play with headphones. It sounds good for what it is. Also it’s a modeling amp so it’s got tons of options, sounds like it would be up your alley. My perspective is though, It’s not main main rig and I’m the only one hearing it with headphones on so I don’t really care what it sounds like, I’m just using it to bash away when I want to use headphones/be quiet.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I plug her right into the preamp and use an Ampeg SVT plug in. I don’t know why, but it’s the best amp simulation I’ve ever heard on this software.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I use my "old" Fender Princeton Chorus, all solid state. 
Some are for sell less than $300


----------



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

I got a boss pocket gt and it's great


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

If you know how to solder and have electronic skill, a jack with some resistors at speaker output will work for headphone


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Latole said:


> If you know how to solder and have electronic skill, a jack with some resistors at speaker output will work for headphone


Interesting!
Do you have any schems with component values for this?
@aC2rs ... Sorry fro the slight derail.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Latole said:


> If you know how to solder and have electronic skill, a jack with some resistors at speaker output will work for headphone


Are you referring to the output jack on the guitar?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

greco said:


> Interesting!
> Do you have any schems with component values for this?
> @aC2rs ... Sorry fro the slight derail.


No, I don't have one but I have seen it many times and which I know would work well. Google ?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

BMW-KTM said:


> Are you referring to the output jack on the guitar?


Use the output jack you want , you can but you must disconnect speaker for headphone use.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is totally confusing.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

greco said:


> View attachment 351957
> 
> 
> This is totally confusing.


It's a short answer, it is a case by case and it is for somebody with electronic skill
Wich amp are you talking about ?


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

Budda said:


> Nothing complicated at all. Plug in headphones. Scroll to preset. Play.
> 
> Why shut yourself down before actually trying it out?
> 
> L&m carries line6, rent one for a week or two and see how it goes. Cant really beat current digital multi's for headphone use these days.


I agree. I've used a Roland Cube 40xl, then a Vox amPlug, and now an HX Stomp for this purpose. The HX Stomp is the best solution of these three and only as complicated as you want it to be. It is nice that the Vox amPlug is battery powered though.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Honestly, the HX Stomp. I actually think it sounds better through my Audio-Technicas than through my Headrush 1x12


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Boss GT-1. It makes a decent recording interface as well.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks to all for your input there were some good options suggested.

A decision has been made and I went with the Line 6 HX Stomp.
Lots of flexibility for using with headphones and with my amps, nice compact size (really important for me), and it looks like it should be easy enough to program my own tones into it. On the downside, of the many pre-programmed settings, most are amusing but only a few are actually usable.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Check leon todd's youtube tutorials for it as well. Enjoy playing!


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Budda said:


> Check leon todd's youtube tutorials for it as well. Enjoy playing!


Thanks for that I will check out those videos.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

aC2rs said:


> Thanks for that I will check out those videos.


I find his videos very useful for my axe fx.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I still don't understand what Latole is thinking regarding plugging phones into a guitar output jack. 
Greco gets it.
There's got to be a misunderstanding there but I will leave that alone for the moment.

Back to the original query:
"Amps for headphone use" seems unnecessary to me and maybe even wasteful.
I say use your amp for what it was intended to do; ie: amplify your electric guitar.
Use a headphone preamp for practicing with phones.
TASCAM makes a perfect "practice with phones" unit in the GB-10.
Comes with built in effects and some training software to help you learn songs.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

I've been surprised by the Vox MX50 for headphones.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

BMW-KTM said:


> I still don't understand what Latole is thinking regarding plugging phones into a guitar output jack.



I never write that, please read more carefully , I write about amp speaker output jack


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Latole said:


> I never write that, please read more carefully , I write about amp speaker output jack


With respect, please refer to posts #18 and #20.
Your original comment was a bit vague so in post #18 I asked for clarification in which I specifically asked if you meant the guitar.
Your response in post #20 still left the matter open to confusion, as Greco quite correctly pointed out in post #22.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Stick one of these on your pedalboard if you have one.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

There’s lot of solutions for headphone amps, it’s finding good headphones that allow the guitar to sound natural that is harder (imho). 
Also a stereo signal makes it sound better in headphones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

teledobson said:


> I got a boss pocket gt and its


What is it? Don’t leave us hanging!

I use a Boss GT-001. I would probably use it more if I left it plugged in somewhere.

I’m interested, but skeptical, about the Boss Waza Air. The Pocket GT looks good.


----------



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

My apologies

It's great

Really usable nes, and you can walk throughout the house w/it

Ease of use controls

I haven't used the YouTube jam feature as yet


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> Yamaha THR10C. Also Boss Jamstation JS10



All the way


----------

